# pensacola nas fishing



## jim777 (Feb 7, 2010)

Jim777 Hi everyone thanks for all yourresponces to my qwestions . I have one more you said you need to by military orx military to fish nas how about if you are a murchant marine .


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Military, retired military, or DOD is all fine. So thats a yes


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Merchant Marine is not Military,Military (ret) or DOD...............

Still no word on when the pier will be opened back up.



Rock on



BillD


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Heres what wikipdedia say:The United States Merchant Marine refers to the fleet of U.S. civilian-owned merchant ships, operated by either the government or the private sector, that are engaged in commerce or transportation of goods and services in and out of the navigable waters of the United States. The Merchant Marine is responsible for transporting cargo and passengers during peace time. In time of war, the Merchant Marine[1] is an auxiliary to the Navy, and can be called upon to deliver troops and supplies for the military. So i would assume that because they are an axillary of the Navy that they would be allowed to fish the pier on NAS, im not 100% sure on that one though.


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

with all that said...i think beeing a merchant marine should be ok...i'm a marine corps poole wich means,for those who don't know,i am enlisted but i haven't gone to boot camp yet...so i don't have a military ID and i fish NAS all the time...great fishing around the bayou grande picnick area btw...pm me if you want to meet up out there some time...i'll show you the ropes...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

DEP,Delayed Entry Program.

Skip


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

dragman you need to look for me around NAS, Im the kid on the bike with the Indianna Jones hat, i usually fish port ops and the seawall but i also go out to the marina for white trout and whiting


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Sup Indy. Let me know when you head out again. I'm the one who gave you that heavy white striper jig that launches a mile out.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome, i actually lost that jig because i was throwing for ladyfish and a blue decided to come and tear it off :banghead I will be headed to port ops this Saturday to do some catch and release fishing with the grouper. They are practically the only thing biting around NAS right now. I havent received any news yet on when the pier will be open again but as soon as i do, i'll let you know.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Cornflake789 (2/25/2010)*Awesome, i actually lost that jig because i was throwing for ladyfish and a blue decided to come and tear it off :banghead I will be headed to port ops this Saturday to do some catch and release fishing with the grouper. They are practically the only thing biting around NAS right now. I havent received any news yet on when the pier will be open again but as soon as i do, i'll let you know.


I thought the pier and port ops were the some. Where is port ops? 

Thanks ed


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Merchant Marine credentials aren't that hard to get, especially if you have a capts. license.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

No they are not the same, I can not openly say where port ops is but i'll send you a PM


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn, I hate to scoop Cornflake, but NAS Charlie Pier will be open for fishing on 13 and 20 March from 0600-1800. I'm guessing the same old rules apply.



rock on



BillD


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

wassup cornflake! havent seen you in a while man. Have they reopened port ops?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

It never closed...


----------

